# Neil Young - Fall '08



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

10.16 - Winnipeg, MN – MTS Centre / on sale August 22 
10.18 - Regina, SK – Brandt Centre / on sale August 22 
10.19 - Calgary, AB – Pengrowth Saddledome / on sale August 22 
10.22 - Vancouver, BC – GM Place / on sale August 22 
11.29* - Halifax, NS – Metro Centre / on sale August 23 
12.01* - Montreal, PQ – Bell Centre / on sale September 13 
12.02* - Ottawa, ON – Scotia Bank Place / on sale August 22 
12.04* - Toronto, ON – Air Canada Centre / on sale August 22 

* Wilco opening

From what I hear, general admission on the floor, reserved seating in the stands. Haven't seen it on Neil's site but the Wilco site has the shows they're playing up...


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

12.01* - Montreal, PQ – Bell Centre / on sale September 13 


THANKS !!!!


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

I have not seen Neil in concert in years. Does he still put on a great show?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

No Edmonton! Argh . . . I really like the new Wilco album too.

TG


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this still the "electric" Neil this time?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I believe there'll be both acoustic and electric sets - but it's the same backing band he had for his European Tour earlier this year (Ben Keith, Rick Rosas, Chad Cromwell, Anthony Crawford and Pegi Young).

I'm a huge Neil fan - but not for the price they're asking for the tickets. 

I'd much rather see Crazy Horse backing him than this line up - but that's just me...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I believe there'll be both acoustic and electric sets - but it's the same backing band he had for his European Tour earlier this year (Ben Keith, Rick Rosas, Chad Cromwell, Anthony Crawford and Pegi Young).
> 
> I'm a huge Neil fan - but not for the price they're asking for the tickets.
> 
> I'd much rather see Crazy Horse backing him than this line up - but that's just me...


Was disappointed no Edmonton too, but then ^ - all of it - sorta changed my mind.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

BINGO i have my Tickets for Montreal!

Youppi!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Add me to the list of disapointed due to no Edmonton.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm really sorry for you guys


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I know that Neil is a guitar god, but too much friggen money if you ask me.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm this close to going, but no friends can make time to go down to halifax with me


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

66 Cooper said:


> I have not seen Neil in concert in years. Does he still put on a great show?



He still puts on a great show! ACC will be rockin!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I noticed that there are still plenty of great seats available at the ACC for this show. Could it be the $248.00 per seat pricing that is doing it?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'll hazard that part of it is the price - but also the fact that Crazy Horse isn't playing with him.

I paid the dough to see him last year with what effectively was his wife learning to play guitar in front of a crowd at Massey Hall. Not again. Bring on Crazy Horse and I'd hit every show I could within a 10 hour driving radius. Not with this band though. Not sayin' it was bad (which it wasn't) - but with the price of tickets, I'll get my Neil fix at home and I'll be sure it's served up the way I like it. 

Not dissin' the guy, not including the words "Yoko" or "Ono" in this - just sayin' I wouldn't mind paying to relive the 1986 "3rd Best Garage Band Tour" sorta days from my teenage years. Seems like plenty of Neil Young and Family tours lately.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I said "f*ck it and bought tix for Toronto


he kicked ass with CSN&Y last time but I've never seen him solo, he ain't getting any younger


hope it's a great show, have you seen the youtube clips from this tour? looks good


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

> have you seen the youtube clips from this tour? looks good


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIDqnafPQ30

Seen him probably close to a dozen times now, never seen him play A Day In The Life...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bolero said:


> I said "f*ck it and bought tix for Toronto
> 
> 
> he kicked ass with CSN&Y last time but I've never seen him solo, he ain't getting any younger
> ...


We took in the CSNY tour the last time around. That was a 4 hour extravaganza.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We took in the CSNY tour the last time around. That was a 4 hour extravaganza.


 indeed!!

I wasn't expecting much, but those guys were simply amazing...pulling it off live, all the vocal harmonies they were doing, and the jamming etc....it really was a fantastic show & guys with that much natural talent don't come around often


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

wilco alone is worth the ticket price.....


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wilco is opening?


heard good things about them


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Neil is a great influence in my style of playing but for $219 i just can't afford it.Its a shame its so expensive,i wanted an autograph on my guitar.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

they have tix for $70 too, unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Checked the tickets online for the brandt center and the lowest they have is over $200.Add that to the price of getting there it just gets to expensive.Not to mention it will be a 6 hour bus ride.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got my floor tickets for Vancouver next week! 
can't wait, I've never seen him before.


----------



## kevin barrett (Feb 19, 2006)

*Neil Young Tour*

Just wanted to comment,we saw the show in Calgary
on Oct 19. $75.00 dollar seats kind of behind the stage
really only a couple rows above it as well.

Show was really good,Death Cab for Cutie ...meh

Neil ROCKED, well worth it for fans, a lot of classic 
tracks,some newer ones. Packed house.Myself and the wife
and son and his girlfriend.They were surprised how many 
of the songs they knew,without really knowing the artist,
quite funny actually,we all had a great time.

Just my opinion you understand,but this current band 
was really good,same lineup as the previous poster said.
they rocked MUCH harder than the Ryman Auditorium DVD
performance.

Neil punished Old Black for the majority of the show,
except for the obvious requirement of the acoustic 
from time to time, as well as harp(awesome stuff )
also the pump organ.

I wouldn't want to pay 200 bucks but it was really
great for 75:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah, just saw him last night in Vancouver. for a 62 year old, he rocked the doors off.
mostly used the Black LP (though I really didn't like to see him tear it apart at the end of the show), with a few tunes on an LP special. It seems he certainly keeps his techs busy, with the way he wails on Bigsby all night.

great, great show.

$75 on the floor, + $25 for Ticketmaster's pound of flesh.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

The first of december i saw Neil at Bell Center Montreal.

I'm speechless, I saw an icon, he was in top shape.

10/10

His Lespaul P-90 guit sounds like a B-52's Crash down.

Wow, probably one of my best show in my life.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, I caught both TO shows, was fantastic

NEIL YOUNG KICKS ASS!!!!!!

:banana: :banana:


----------

